# [SOLVED] PS3 Bluescreen? - Strange occurance



## JackMorgz (Feb 20, 2009)

I wasn't sure where to post this so I thought this would be okay.

About 10 minutes ago from posting this message I was browsing on the Internet with my PlayStation 3 and out-of-the-blue (litteraly :laugh I got some sort of blue-screen, most of it was in Japanese and I quickly flipped the power-switch at the back of the PS3 in panic before I could read if there was an English section. :4-dontkno 

After powering-on the PlayStation again I was shown the initial setup which almost made my eyes fall out , I went through the initial setup thinking my PlayStation had reformatted or screwed up, I had to wait for it to show me the language selection due to it being in Japanese, it was in English the first time. :4-dontkno

Luckily me eyes fell back in it's sockets after I was shown that "the following users have been recovered" but they all had asterisks (*) before the names?

-My files are still there.
-The sign-in icon was replaced with 'sign up for PSN' (which I used my PSN.)
-All the little things where reset (like auto sign-in and themes)
-I re-started the console to see if it was okay; it was.

So my question is...What was all that about?! 

:downloadi


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: PS3 Bluescreen? - Strange occurance*

What this the screen?

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3171/2410476035_2a69902183_o.jpg


----------



## JackMorgz (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: PS3 Bluescreen? - Strange occurance*

Bing! (Yes.) It gave me a scary morning, everything is aright now, but it felt like someone broke into my house, punched me, and ran off. I was like "Ohhh...Kaayyy...?"


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: PS3 Bluescreen? - Strange occurance*

It seems as if you somehow managed to corrupt the setting and all it did was fix them rather then reformatting the PS3. The reason why it did the initial setup was because the initial setup is for settings rather then just for new PS3s


----------



## JackMorgz (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: PS3 Bluescreen? - Strange occurance*

Okay, thanks for the info. ray:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

No probs mate, we're here to help :wink:

Also, thank to rossva for getting a screenshot of the error which showed me instantly what had happened.

Any more problems then just come back and make a new topic.


----------



## JackMorgz (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you! :grin: Your business is appreciated! :wave:


----------

